# Car washes



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Are they tax deductible? They kind of add up and would be great to reduce tax bill


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

I've gotten mixed answers about this one. Some accountants say yes, others say it's not a good idea. I wash once per week as MY regular wash I would do anyway but if I have to wash a second time or clean out pax mess then I deduct that with specific reason on the receipt. And I keep ALL receipts to prove I did one that I didn't deduct.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Once a week? Can't go more than a day or two on mine. Time for wax! Shop vac at home.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

In regular circumstances yes, but driving uber, no. I usually have to clean windows daily and car every other to keep it clean. But if I'm not working, once per week is good enough.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

swathdiver said:


> Once a week? Can't go more than a day or two on mine. Time for wax! Shop vac at home.


What area do you live in to be washing and waxing your car everyday?


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> What area do you live in to be washing and waxing your car everyday?


Florida. A few miles from the coast. When over near the beach we get salt spray, the trees are releasing pollen, it's love bug season and when driving at night, even more bugs. My truck is black so everything shows.

To clarify, she needs a good clay bar/polishing and waxing, that would cut down some on the washing.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

itendstonight said:


> Are they tax deductible? They kind of add up and would be great to reduce tax bill


My understanding on deducting car washes is this:

If you have documentation that you washed your car 1 time per week before starting ride share activity and now you wash your car 3 times per week because of ride share activity 2 of the 3 car washes per week can be deducted and the other 1 is part of your standard mileage deduction. Of course this is open to interpretation by an auditor that gets handed your case and because one approved it does not mean another would. Now a detailed cleaning because of a specific mess made by a passenger can be deductible from what I understand.

Keep in mind I am not a tax professional, this is just what I have read over time from different tax specialists and IRS publications.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> My understanding on deducting car washes is this:
> 
> If you have documentation that you washed your car 1 time per week before starting ride share activity and now you wash your car 3 times per week because of ride share activity 2 of the 3 car washes per week can be deducted and the other 1 is part of your standard mileage deduction. Of course this is open to interpretation by an auditor that gets handed your case and because one approved it does not mean another would. Now a detailed cleaning because of a specific mess made by a passenger can be deductible from what I understand.
> 
> Keep in mind I am not a tax professional, this is just what I have read over time from different tax specialists and IRS publications.


Car washes are maintenance, no?


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

in Houston the Mister Car Wash chain provides unlimited exterior washes for $19.99/mo


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

swathdiver said:


> Car washes are maintenance, no?


yes, generally


----------

